
The Simple Essence of Algebraic Subtyping: Principal Type Inference - mindcrime
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5597
======
kristianp
Blog post:
[https://lptk.github.io/programming/2020/03/26/demystifying-m...](https://lptk.github.io/programming/2020/03/26/demystifying-
mlsub.html)

Preprint article: [https://lptk.github.io/simple-sub-
paper](https://lptk.github.io/simple-sub-paper)

